# you should not install these updates



## dvill (26 August 2015)

http://winaero.com/blog/telemetry-and-data-collection-are-coming-to-windows-7-and-windows-8-too/


> Once these updates are installed, Windows 7 and Windows 8 will start sending collected data using the HTTPS protocol to the following Microsoft servers:
> 
> vortex-win.data.microsoft.com
> settings-win.data.microsoft.com





> Another thing that's out of your control is that the operating system ignores any lines you may have added to the HOSTS file, so you cannot block the IP addresses of those servers in the usual way. They are hardcoded into system files and cannot be turned off easily.


Da hilft wohl nur noch eine Firewall-Regel im Router ,,,

... oder gleich Linux.


----------

